# Ayuda con Mezclador de 10 mic y 5 lineas



## Rataloca (Dic 1, 2009)

Buenas! ya se que es algo facil pero mis conocimientos en electronica no dan para esto (el año que viene lo aprendo) pero necesitaría hacer un mixer para 10, con control de volumen y 5 de linea, sin control de volumen.
Se me ocurrio hacerlos así:
- 5 mic con potes monofonicos de 10k loga y todos conectados a un TL81
- idem anterior
- 5 linea conectados a un TL82
Y las tres salidas no se si conectarlas a otro operacional o puentearlas nomas.
El diseño no es dificil pero lo que no se es donde poner y como calcular las resistencias.
Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo voy a agradecer mucho!! Veo que puedo diseñar esta tarde en la esc.
Un Saludo!!
Sebas

Bueno... esto es lo que diseñe:

Pido sugerencias, correcciones, etc.
Un saludo!!
Sebas.-

Está bien lo que hice??


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

Te las vas a ver negras: Fijate en la ganancia de los sumadores 

Otra cosa: Te convendría usar algún filtropasabajos en las entradas de mic, porque si el operacional toma alguna radio te va a aparecer cualquier cosa (tenés 100 -40dB- de ganancia ahí). Según qué operacional sea, 1K a la entrada puede ser poco, y una resistencia de el mismo valor que uses a la entrada, puesta entre la entrada no inversora y tierra puede servir también.
Otro detalle es que pongas un condensador puenteando la resistencia de 100k de realimentación para atenuar las frecuencias espurias que puedan aparecer.

Probá los cambios en un solo circuito, y si te gusta cómo queda, hacé los demás 

Saludos


----------



## Rataloca (Dic 2, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Te las vas a ver negras: Fijate en la ganancia de los sumadores
> 
> Otra cosa: Te convendría usar algún filtropasabajos en las entradas de mic, porque si el operacional toma alguna radio te va a aparecer cualquier cosa (tenés 100 -40dB- de ganancia ahí). Según qué operacional sea, 1K a la entrada puede ser poco, y una resistencia de el mismo valor que uses a la entrada, puesta entre la entrada no inversora y tierra puede servir también.
> Otro detalle es que pongas un condensador puenteando la resistencia de 100k de realimentación para atenuar las frecuencias espurias que puedan aparecer.
> ...



Mucha ganancia o poca?
voy a hacer una proto...
los mantengo al tanto
Gracias!!
Sebas.-


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

La ganancia es alta, pero adecuada para un mic.
El punto es que cualquier basurita que se te cuele en el circuito va a salir amplificada también. Por eso te decía que tuvieras cuidado con las frecuencias de radio y esas cochinadas que se pueden filtrar.

Saludos


----------



## Rataloca (Dic 2, 2009)

Claaro... y poniendo una ficha plug(o jack siempre me las confundo :S) quemande a masa la entrada cuando no hay nada conectado no se solucionaría??


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

Plug=Macho.
Jack=Hembra.
Eso aplica en EEUU, en el mundo angloparlante y en los que toman la nomenclatura así. Hay quienes los toman al revés en este país.

Si ponés uno con corte a la entrada, mientras no haya nada conectado no vas a tener ni ruidos (o casi nada). Pero cuando le enchufes un mic... Lo que haya flotando en el aire se te puede colar. Para eso es el pasabajos a la entrada.

Saludos


----------



## Rataloca (Dic 2, 2009)

entonces pruebo poniendo una resistencia de 1k entre la entrada no inversora y masa?
y el condensador que mensionas de cuanto puede ser?
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2009)

Exacto. 1k o lo que uses a la entrada va entre la no inversora y masa.

Y el condensador... No sé de cuál me hablás, pero en general están puestos en función de las resistencias para atenuar las frecuencias muy altas (radio en general). Con que corten allá por los 50 o 100kHz más o menos, está bien.

Saludos


----------



## Rataloca (Dic 3, 2009)

Arme todo en una proto y muy bien ... ninguna radio (y eso que yo tengo la antena del LT14 aca nomas) y lo unico que se escucha con el pote al maximo y nada conectado es un shhhhh pero bajo y en el tweeter...
con la resistencia de 1k  no cambia mucho y el capacitor en paralelo con la resistencia de realimentacion no se de que valor poner.
Un saludo gracias!!
EDIT: me olvidaba: esto es solamente el TL071 por que la parte del sumador la arme pero se me quemaron como 4 TL072. tonces la deje nomas, (me tiraba 12V a la salida)


----------



## Rataloca (Dic 6, 2009)

Como dije antes con el TL071 no tengo mayores inconvenientes... 
Revisando cuidadosamente el circuito del TL072 lo hice andar sin quemarlo peroooo.... si, problemas... un ruido espantoso que parece una moto... es una señal de alterna que conectando la alimentacion positiva se escucha un "pa pa pa pa" en los parlantes y cuando le conecto la alimentacion negativa se duplica o algo parecido por que no es muy constante.. es mas: cuando muevo el pote de salída cambia y en cierto punto no lo hace y despues de un rato lo empieza a hacer como si arancara la moto despacio jajaj....
tambien probe poniendo la entrada  a masa a travez de una resistencia de 47K y un cap de 1uf pero nada...
Gracias!!!
Sebas.-


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2009)

Bueno, aquella parte de las entradas de mic ya está, por lo que comentás.
Veamos entonces lo que hiciste con los sumadores de línea: ¿Esquema?

Y otra cosa: ¿cómo es que llega el sonido al parlante? ¿Cómo está todo conectado?

Saludos


----------



## Rataloca (Dic 6, 2009)

bueno te cuento un poco mas....
uso un ampli que tengo para pruebas con un TDA2005, y tengo todo montado en una proto... tengo conectado el circuito del esquema que está en la imagen del primer post, la que esta abajo, y la salida al ampli y de ahí a los parlantes. Alguna cosita mas?
Salu2
Sebas.-


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2009)

¿Y la realimentación de los operacionales?
Los estás trabajando en lazo abierto y eso no da buenos resultados...

Lo otro sería comprobar que el TDA2005 funcione bien (supongo que sí) para no cargar las tintas sobre el mezclador solamente si no es el único culpable 

Saludos


----------



## Rataloca (Dic 6, 2009)

El TDA un violincito como anda. La realimentacion con la resistencia de 100k (creo)
Saludos!!
Sebas.-
P.D. Aclaro que estoy en la secundaria y operacionales vi muy poco recien el año que viene los vamos a profundizar.

me acabo de dar cuenta que no dibuje la realimentacion!!! Mil disculpas!!!!!!
Pero si es una resistencia de 100k que va desce la entrada inversora y la salida
Perdón....
Sebas.-


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2009)

¿Y cómo está conectada la resistencia de 100k (confirmá el valor exacto, por favor) en cada uno de los operacionales?

Edit: Leyendo la edición de tu post, la resistencia parece que está bien conectada.

El ruido puede venir de más de dos lugares entonces. Vamos a buscarlo: ¿Estás seguro de que el operacional funciona como debe? y ¿Cómo está  alimentado?

Saludos


----------



## Rataloca (Dic 6, 2009)

lo alimento con dos baterías de 12V en serie, pin 3 y 5 al medio, pin 4 al negativo y pin 8 al positivo
EDIT: Ya que estoy pongo el circuito correcto:


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2009)

No es un circuito elegante, pero debería funcionar...

Un condensador de 100nf entre la pata 4 y tierra y otro igual entre la 8 y tierra, lo más cerquita del operacional posible. Si ya están cerquita, olvidate de esta parte. Si no, movelos, eso quizá baje el ruido.

Y otra cosita: Conectá una resistencia de 47k como habría en cada entrada, que si no estás poniendo en aprietos al operacional. Después, tocá con el dedo y a ver si sale el ruido que debe (y desaparece este otro...)

Saludos


----------



## tupolev (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola Rataloca, esto es una expansión de mi post, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-4-entradas-10234/
yo hice para un caso particular, 5 micros y 10 lineas, y está funcionando en la actualidad sin problemas y con tensión simple de 12 v.
Solamente añade al diseño original las entradas que necesitas y ya lo tienes.

Saludos


----------



## Rataloca (Dic 7, 2009)

no lo había visto.... pero es parecido... entonces por que no me anda a mi????? buaaa
capas que me entra mucho ruido al estar en una proto...


----------



## Rataloca (Dic 7, 2009)

bueno.. avances!!! puse cables mallados, acomode algunos componentes como para que queden menos "voladores" y anda espectacular...
con el inconveniente de que cuando subo el volumen se empieza a saturar. No se si será el ampli, el operacional o que las baterías ya estan en las ultimas. Puede ser esto ultimo que puse?
para intentar descartar el ultimo punto arme el circuito que puse en mi "diseño" pero cuando lo conecto se escucha un ruido nuevo, muuy fuerte   hno:


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2009)

Evidentemente tenés algo flojo en el protoboard y hace contacto o deja de hacerlo.
Puede que sea la tierra o la realimentación, o cualquiero otra cosa 

Revisá que seguramente encontrarás el problema.

Saludos


----------



## Rataloca (Dic 7, 2009)

y no sera la fuente por que con la batería no lo hacia... que meta ruido la fuente que puse ahora??


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2009)

Si la fuente que armaste está bien hecha no deberías tener ruidos.
La corriente será mínima, así que no hace falta mucho filtrado para lograr un nivel bajo de ripple, y tenés desacoplada la alimentación...

¿Mediste que los voltajes que entrega sean correctos?


----------



## Rataloca (Dic 7, 2009)

no son exactos pero muuy parecidos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2009)

Bueno, entonces ponete a buscar malos contactos o algún corto que haya por ahí (medí el voltaje de alimentación con el circuito funcionando).

Otra cosa no se me ocurra ahora (tengo sueño).
Me voy a consultar con mi almohada, a ver qué opina.

Saludos


----------



## Rataloca (Dic 7, 2009)

jaja si yo tambien, ademas no puedo provar ya que todos duermen. Pruevo y te cuento


----------



## randall (Feb 1, 2010)

hola Tupoluv, voy a armar tu circuito lo voy a hacer con 6 microfonos y tres entradas de linea, cuando lo termine les cuento, es q*UE* estoy terminando mi amplificador... gracias.


----------

